# Why Don't You Get a Job?



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

What kind of job are you looking for? Anyone who has advice on the job?....chime in...

I am thinking of a few options....

Pharmacy technician
IT something???? (may have a internship/training opportunity)
Book-keeping (entry accounting, accounting assistant)

I have a geography degree, but I don't want to teach(I thought I did, but I was wrong)....I don't want to be an environmental scientist. I kind of wanted to be government employee land use/ planner, but that took too much money and a graduate degreee....and I was not that interested unless I get hired with just my bachelors(not too likely). 

I would also like to write, research/read on topics, maybe learn to edit/make videos or something, I enjoy speaking at times, maybe be a tour guide somewhere...I would be interested in doing these things for free though.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Bookkeeping can be a good job.

If you learn accruals it helps. Then you can just prepare everything for the tax firm.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

If you don't mind desk work I suggest the bookkeeping option. Even if you can't get an entry level position or internship right away that type of math under your belt it can at least enable you to start your own business. Otherwise, if hands on is your thing than pharmaceutical tech.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

If you want to go IT and more specifically coding, it'd be better to try coding something before getting into it, to see if you like it. Coz that is something that requires mental thinking and focus so without it being at least enjoyable it is something very hard to do.

Also, IT also has testers, system admins and so on. Many people with many different profiles and sets of skills.

What IT allows thought is tha possibility of using it in different fields and businesses to solve or improve situations.


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

Shykind said:


> What kind of job are you looking for? Anyone who has advice on the job?....chime in...
> 
> I am thinking of a few options....
> 
> ...


Let me use your geography degree, I realized I was in the wrong major 5 semesters into a poli-sci degree and I'd really like to be an urban planner.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I have the worst luck...I moved away from Chicago because the economy was sluggish to Denver which has a stronger economy, but jobs in supply chain management specifically procurement or inventory management are in low quantity and most of them low pay.While this was happening, the Chicago market has been slowly getting better while Denver's market seems to have slowed a bit. Now I am going back to Chicago.


----------



## Disturbia (Jul 12, 2015)

The Dude said:


> I have the worst luck...I moved away from Chicago because the economy was sluggish to Denver which has a stronger economy, but jobs in supply chain management specifically procurement or inventory management are in low quantity and most of them low pay.While this was happening, the Chicago market has been slowly getting better while Denver's market seems to have slowed a bit. Now I am going back to Chicago.


Did you manage to get a job in Denver? Still experience I guess.


----------

